# Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hunt



## fishbate

Looks like a proposal is going through the RAC process that changes Utah Admin. Rule R657-5: Taking Big Game that would allow an archery hunter to carry a pistol

Proposed changes to Utah Admin. Rule R657-5: Taking Big Game
http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meeting ... -04-05.pdf

See section (4)(a)(ii)

I take this as good news for safety, but worry about abuses.
Thoughts on this change? Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Im understanding it that why to. I also understand it that you can only have it in your camp or truck.Can't have it on you why you are in the field. Hope some body can clear this up better.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

The wording has been changed to prohibit possession of a rifle, shotgun, or muzzleloader while on an archery hunt. Concealed carry permit holders have always been allowed to carry on the bow hunt anyway. I pack a pistol when out archery hunting, just in case... I just don't see abuse as being that big of an issue.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

if they are close enough to hit it with a pistol, they are close enough to hit it with a bow. i dont see abuse being an issue.


----------



## Loke

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



kill_'em_all said:


> if they are close enough to hit it with a pistol, they are close enough to hit it with a bow. i dont see abuse being an issue.


I take it you have never hunted with a pistol. Either that or you shoot at deer at 250 yards with archery tackle.


----------



## elk22hunter

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I trust my archery skills much more than my handgun skills. I would think that I am more accurate with a bow at ANY distance.


----------



## wapiti67

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I have been carrying a pistol while bowhunting for 4 years now...works for me


----------



## goofy elk

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I have a concealed carry permit, BUT have never once carried while hunting
deer, elk , or antelope,,,,Archery or not...........no need really.

Only pack it when the dogs are out on lion or bear.

You guys packing heat on the archery hunt are paranoid I guess???

BUT know,,,I've seen some CRAZY chit when the dogs are out......
And even then, the heat is for the dogs protection.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

The way I read it is that as long as you do not have a long gun with you, you are good to go!

I have never carried while hunting, however there have been times where I wish I had a pistol with me. Such as when we have had people trespassing on our property. It would have been nice to have in case they decided to get stupid on me.

As far a abuse goes, guys that hunt the bow hunt prefer it over the other seasons. If they didn't they would be on the muzzy or rifle hunt. I have even taken my bow on the any weapon hunt before just because I enjoy hunting with my bow more than a gun. This will not be an issue involving abuse.


----------



## GaryFish

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

It will get abused. Because there is a segment of the population that will always abuse such things. And by abuse, I mean that they will use the pistol to kill their game instead of the archery equiptment. (Carrying a gun is not an abuse, but a right.) But I see 4-wheelers going off trailblazing, when they know they should stay on the trails. I see people taking more fish than their limit at community ponds and everywhere else. I see Dads fishing at kid-only ponds when I can't find a kid within sight. All things get abused.

But the upside is that 99% of archers are in it for a reason - because they WANT to take their game with a bow. And I respect the heck out of that. And for those, it will be just fine. But for the 1% of people out there that realize that they can get an archery tag a whole lot easier than a rifle tag, and they can hunt elk during the rut, and they can carry a side arm (Thompson Contender in 308 sounds about right), then yea - it will get abused.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



Loke said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> 
> if they are close enough to hit it with a pistol, they are close enough to hit it with a bow. i dont see abuse being an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you have never hunted with a pistol. Either that or you shoot at deer at 250 yards with archery tackle.
Click to expand...

nope i never have hunted with a pistol for big game. 250 is a little out of reach for me with archery equipment, but 150 is definitely do-able


----------



## GaryFish

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

250 is no big deal. Just hold a little high.


----------



## lifeisgood

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



GaryFish said:


> It will get abused. Because there is a segment of the population that will always abuse such things. And by abuse, I mean that they will use the pistol to kill their game instead of the archery equiptment.


I agree totally a small amount of abuse will happen and that is why the other 99% will need to help police the situation and turn in offenders when possible. So hunters like me (who are paranoid of surprising toothy critters) can have a false sense of security when hunting with a bow without having to get the concealed carry permit.


----------



## svmoose

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



GaryFish said:


> It will get abused. Because there is a segment of the population that will always abuse such things. And by abuse, I mean that they will use the pistol to kill their game instead of the archery equiptment. (Carrying a gun is not an abuse, but a right.) But I see 4-wheelers going off trailblazing, when they know they should stay on the trails. I see people taking more fish than their limit at community ponds and everywhere else. I see Dads fishing at kid-only ponds when I can't find a kid within sight. All things get abused.
> 
> But the upside is that 99% of archers are in it for a reason - because they WANT to take their game with a bow. And I respect the heck out of that. And for those, it will be just fine. But for the 1% of people out there that realize that they can get an archery tag a whole lot easier than a rifle tag, and they can hunt elk during the rut, and they can carry a side arm (Thompson Contender in 308 sounds about right), then yea - it will get abused.


You have a certain percentage of people who carry a handgun while archery hunting already...I don't think this law is going to cause much increase in people shooting animals with handguns when they should be using a bow.


----------



## longbow

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



elk22hunter said:


> I trust my archery skills much more than my handgun skills. I would think that I am more accurate with a bow at ANY distance.


Me too! I suck with a pistol and I mean I REALLY suck.

I don't see packing a pistol while bowhunting as a problem.


----------



## RBoomK

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



> I don't see packing a pistol while bowhunting as a problem.


Unless everyone you run into is packing a S&W big-bore with a 10" barrel and a scope! LOL


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



> You guys packing heat on the archery hunt are paranoid I guess???


I was packing a bivy and sleeping amongst wolves, cats, and bears on the North Cache elk hunt last year. Without human company or a fire for comfort I must admit that my big phallic shaped metallic binky served me quite well, thank you. :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

BirdD,,,
I will omit, alone, no fire, and spending time bivying.
I'd be pack'in too...

Thats much different than having a good camp.


----------



## Duckinator II

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

BirdDogger I AM WITH YOU!
I am for carrying a hand gun. Not only that, my boys will be carrying handguns. We leave before daylight and we return after dark when we are archery hunting. It is rugged and we are alone. I know of a least two incidents were individual hunters have been packing out dead deer at night and were tracked by lions and one was attacked. In the days when lions were shot on sight they were afraid of man. That has changed, not only lions do we have to contend with, we now have wolves (Thank you so much DWR, so much for trying to build our deer and elk heards), bears that attack campers, and Drug dealers who are growing Marijuana in our mountains! When you are out hunting no DWR is going to protect you, the cops are not there, you are on your own! I love hunting with my bow, but at night in the woods I'll take my Compat H&K .45. I might not hit what I shoot at, but I will at least scare whatever is there as bad as I am! Call me paranoid all you want, I could care less about your opinion and you will never see my gun unless you sneak up on me in the night  :O•-:


----------



## pheaz

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I don't beleive even if I was packing heat on an achery hunt it would even help my chances to fill my tag. Meaning I hit more by throwing a rock than shooting a pistol. I do pack a 9mm while hunting sheds way to many cat and bear encounters. Just the noise of the pistol scare them off.


----------



## katorade

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I wish I was old enough to pack a pistol, fending off cougars, wolves, and sasquatches should be fun with a couple pocket knives....


----------



## north slope

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I never worried about caring a gun during a archery hunt and in Utah I still don't. However a few years ago in Idaho on a any weapon bear hunt I got into a hairy situation on the opening day. I had a little 3 inch snub nose 357 with me, I shot a killed this bear at fifteen yards. :shock: It would not leave me alone. I have started to rethink caring a gun on all my hunts.


----------



## proutdoors

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I carry, not for protection from critters, but from HUMANS! Every year more and more pot crops and meth labs are found in the hills. Guess what, the owners of these drug crops WILL use force to protect their investment.


----------



## BPturkeys

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I say poachers will always be poachers whether there is or isn't a law and technically that is what using a pistol or any other firearm during the archer season is, unless the law allows such use. I don't really think just cause a guy has a pistol strapped on his waste he is suddenly going to start poaching.
BUT..I think not only should you be allowed to carry a pistol, I see no problem with "dispatching" an arrow stuck deer, elk or bear if needed to end suffering...that is, providing the laws says it's OK.


----------



## 10yearquest

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

No BP that is where you woud have people start stretching the law. Just like when it was legal to drive a 4 wheeler anywhere you wanted as long as you were retrieving an animal. You would have the less than ethical guys out there taking bad shots and as long as they got one arrow in it then it would be game on for the pistols to come out. It would be nice to help quicken death on some occasions but to allow that would open up a can of worms.


----------



## BPturkeys

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



10yearquest said:


> No BP that is where you woud have people start stretching the law. Just like when it was legal to drive a 4 wheeler anywhere you wanted as long as you were retrieving an animal. You would have the less than ethical guys out there taking bad shots and as long as they got one arrow in it then it would be game on for the pistols to come out. It would be nice to help quicken death on some occasions but to allow that would open up a can of worms.


You might be right, but I suspect that we already have that "less than ethical guy" out there taking that bad shot anyway, in fact he's probably already "packin heat" since he's less than ethical to start with. I guess I am just getting to be an old softy. You bow hunters need to just sort it all out, I don't really bow hunt so I shouldn't probably be chiming in on this anyway.


----------



## lehi

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Birddogger,

Where are these Imaginary Bears and wolves on the North Cache?  :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



> Birddogger,
> 
> Where are these Imaginary Bears and wolves on the North Cache?  :mrgreen:


It's all in what you can conjure up in your head, man. This bruin was seen right in an area I was hunting. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=26033&p=278942&hilit=logan#p278942 Take a look and tell me if you'd like to be sleeping alone, without a fire, far from the road, right in his territory, without protection.  
Then that wolf got killed in Franklin Basin right before the hunt. Let me tell you, I was having all kinds of dreams up there in my little bivy. I did have a bear using a wallow under my treestand, though not while I was there, and I did see multiple coyotes in the same area. A pack of coyotes can make a meal of you as quick as anything.


----------



## Loke

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



BirdDogger said:


> A pack of coyotes can make a meal of you as quick as anything.


Especially when the are Wyoming coyotes and are wearing those fancy radio collars.


----------



## GaryFish

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I'm with Pro. The biggest threat ain't the four-legged critters.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Everyone's time is coming when they encounter a four legged carnivore, then maybe your view might change. I have come across lots of bear on the archery, but I have yet to have to use mine nor do I want to; but just in case :O•-: 
You can only have a pistol on your person if you have a concealed weapons permit. 
those that do have that a permit, know you can not be convicted of a felony or you loose it. 
Poaching is a felony, which would include using it on the archery for humainly terminating your deer or elk.

on a side note......

Those that have the view of pistols being inaccurate, need to go out a practice more.


----------



## svmoose

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I've ran into my share of bears while out. Only twice can I say I was scared I might have to climb a tree or something. But those dang moose are what chase me around the most. But the archery dates don't typically overlap the moose rut, so it's not so bad that early.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I met a guy who was out at the Book Cliffs during the archery hunt and who'd had a bear chase him off of a deer he'd killed. He said the bear was stomping at him and woofing. The guy had already tagged the buck, too!

I think you just never know when you might need a gun to save your own life. A gun could even save you in the event you have to fire 3 shots into the ground because you've fallen and broken a leg. It's just a better-safe-than-sorry kind of a thing.


----------



## Yahtahay

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

So does anyone know what the status is on this bill? Has it passed?


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Yes you can carry a pistol on the archery hunt now. Check the new regulations.


----------



## svmoose

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Oh man...Now I gotta get a new pistol.


----------



## kailey29us

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

The people who are going to abuse this have probably been doing it for years anyway. I have carried for years, not paranoid just had some close calls with lions, tigers and bears oh my!


----------



## Bow Mama

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I'll chime in too. Now that I am a skilled enough hunter (thanks to the patience of my hubby) to hunt on my own, I feel it is neccesary for me to carry a pistol for many reasons. Our trail cams have picked up more and more pics of bears and their cubs in the area we hunt. More bear poop, more foot prints, and a personal sighting by me on an opening morning are enough to make me carry even though i dislike guns. Even though I never anticipate using it, as someone else mentioned, I would feel much more at ease sitting alone with my "silver binky". The following items add topping to the cake: Cats, BIG coyotes, Aliens (ET's or illegal), and sasquatch. _(O)_


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

You have been able to carry for some time now with a cwp. there is nothing new


----------



## UTarcher72

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

It's just one of those things that there might arise a scary moment when you wish you had a gun. And if you aren't carrying one, then you can resort to nasty language and throwing rocks. Better safe than sorry i say. One of the reasons i got the CWP permit.


----------



## pheaz

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

#1 reason I got a CWP was protection on the archery hunt.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I have never carried while hunting, however there have been times where I wish I had a pistol with me.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



BROWN BAGGER said:


> You have been able to carry for some time now _*with a cwp*_. there is nothing new


What's new is you do not have to have a CCP to carry now. Now anyone can carry. Open or concealed. Concealed still requires the permit.


----------



## FootinUT

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

What holsters do you guys use with your hunting packs on your back?


----------



## hoghunter011583

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



BirdDogger said:


> You guys packing heat on the archery hunt are paranoid I guess???
> 
> 
> 
> I was packing a bivy and sleeping amongst wolves, cats, and bears on the North Cache elk hunt last year. Without human company or a fire for comfort I must admit that my big phallic shaped metallic binky served me quite well, thank you. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Yeah I will be packing!!


----------



## bloodtrail

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I didn't ever think about carrying a pistol while bow hunting until 3 years ago when I walked through a pot grow by myself. The "farmer" was present and armed, but I was able to sneak out without being seen because of my cammo. Of course, I did turn it in! I will do everything I can to get those bastards out of our mountains. They will soon learn that Utah is not a good place to try to hide pot in the woods due to all of us hunters every fall.

I got my concealed permit just for hunting. I have also had several encounters on the extended archery hunt with bull moose in the run where I would have felt better having a firearm to scare off the animal if needed or use in case of an actual attack.

The drug threat to hunters is real and should not be taken lightly! I wish I could mount a pot "farmer" next to my deer and elk mounts!

A pistol is also nice in case of an encounter with one of those big "Wyoming Coyotes". My theory with wolves is shoot every large coyote you can find and if you happen to kill a wolf, the world will be a better place! Just don't tell anyone! Wolves are the poachers of our game.


----------



## Puddler

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Does anyone know where in the regs it spells it out in black and white that you do not have to possess a CCP to carry a pistol during the archery hunt?


----------



## Kdub

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Page 28 of the field book says you may not be in possession of a rifle, muzzleloader, or shotgun while archery hunting. I take this mean you may possess a pistol?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

heres how i look at it. i have the right to bare arms. i am only carrying the weapon for self defense. they have no business telling me i cant carry a hand gun to protect myself.


----------



## Kdub

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



kill_'em_all said:


> heres how i look at it. i have the right to bare arms. i am only carrying the weapon for self defense. they have no business telling me i cant carry a hand gun to protect myself.


Ha ha I agree, but the courts don't see it that way. I've tried to fight the man, sadly I always lose.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I just want to remind everyone that if you are going to carry and *Do Not* have a concealed carry permit, the pistol must be Utah UNLOADED. This requires 2 actions to fire. For a revolver (DA) this would be empty behind the barrel and the empty in the next one as well. If it is a five shot you will have three in the wheel. Semi auto would be nothing in the chamber.

With this being the first year for non CC being able to cary on the archery hunt, you can bet that the fish cops will be checking. **Dont get caught breaking the law with a firearm**


----------



## truemule

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



UT Elk Stalker said:


> Semi auto would be nothing in the chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the mouth a weber county deputy district attorney. "if the semi auto has a safety and it is on, there are clearly two seperate actions to fire the weapon, a single action revolver clearly takes two actions to fire even with a cartrige in the next firing tube when it is carried in a de****ed state" utah unloaded is not always as it seems.
Click to expand...


----------



## bowgy

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



> kill_'em_all wrote:
> heres how i look at it. i have the right to bare arms. i am only carrying the weapon for self defense. they have no business telling me i cant carry a hand gun to protect myself.
> Ha ha I agree, but the courts don't see it that way. I've tried to fight the man, sadly I always lose.


Really :x Several of the Fish and Game laws are unconstitutional...... What part of "shall not be infringed" don't they understand????????????



> I just want to remind everyone that if you are going to carry and Do Not have a concealed carry permit, the pistol must be Utah UNLOADED. This requires 2 actions to fire. For a revolver (DA) this would be empty behind the barrel and the empty in the next one as well. If it is a five shot you will have three in the wheel. Semi auto would be nothing in the chamber.
> 
> With this being the first year for non CC being able to cary on the archery hunt, you can bet that the fish cops will be checking. *Dont get caught breaking the law with a firearm*


I thought that this was on public streets, out in the field I thought it is different. For example when you are hunting deer or rabbits they don't stop you and ticket you for having a round in the chamber unless you are in a vehicle do they?


----------



## Kdub

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Bowgy-When hunting with said weapon it can be loaded. You are not hunting with the pistol therefore it can not be loaded. Weber da is up in the night. Utah law code book states you must have 2 mechanical functions before the gun fires, however, a safety is not considered a mechanical function. So it would be for revolvers- empty behind barrel, **** (one mechanical function), pull trigger to fire(second mechanical function). For semi autos- empty in chamber, slide rack loading it ( one mechanical function), pull trigger firing ( second mechanical function).


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



truemule said:


> UT Elk Stalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semi auto would be nothing in the chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the mouth a weber county deputy district attorney. "if the semi auto has a safety and it is on, there are clearly two seperate actions to fire the weapon, a single action revolver clearly takes two actions to fire even with a cartrige in the next firing tube when it is carried in a de****ed state" utah unloaded is not always as it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are right on SA Revolver. If you look at my post I put that it was for a DA Revolver. I guess I should have spelled it out for you.

I would get more information than from just the district attorney. I also don't believe that a safty counts as one of the 2 required actions.


----------



## truemule

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



UT Elk Stalker said:


> You are right on SA Revolver. If you look at my post I put that it was for a DA Revolver. I guess I should have spelled it out for you.
> 
> I would get more information than from just the district attorney. I also don't believe that a safty counts as one of the 2 required actions.


OK? I'll spell it out for you. Who do you think charges and tries you? THe officer? NOPE. Its the DA. That means if he thinks of them as two actions then the charge is never entered. One more question, how is moving a mechanical safety not a mechanical action?


----------



## Califbowmen

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

From what I have seen these last few years, there are already plenty of knuckleheads out in the woods with a weapon and now they want to give them a PISTOL TOO!!!


----------



## reaper

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Your from KALIFONIA, YOU have been brainwashed thinking pistols are bad, that blood runs into the streets and only police can be responsible with guns. We have something here called concealed carry, the police have shot more people in the last year in utah than permit holders have in the last 15yrs. If it worries you that in Utah we are a free state that believes in the constitution, then just stay in that nanny communist state you live in. We already have enough of you here trying to change our state.


----------



## Califbowmen

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I don't need a concealed carry permit. I retired as a Peace Officer and I can tell you for a fact that I have observed several of your residence act with total stupidity with a bow and arrow. I'm simply saying that to just allow anyone to pack is totally idiotic. I do not want to change your State in any way, shape or form. May you never have to pull the trigger on anyone !!!!


----------



## reaper

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

I have seen and even know officers that are just as careless. I drove from long beach to santa ana everyday for five years. I saw many of you residence act foolish and idiotic but their privilege to drive was not always revoked because of an IQ test or driving reckless or breaking traffic laws.. Legal law abiding gun owners cause much fewer crimes and accidental firearm related injuries nation wide in a month than california drivers involved in automobile accidents just on the 10,60,15 merges do in a week I'll bet.

I can only think of three reported accidental discharges in a public place in the last five years here in Utah. Carls junior in centerville I think, olive garden in provo? and the gun show in sandy. Lets compare that just to drunk drivers on the 710 right now in the time it took me to type this. You think their are more imparied drivers in 30 miles of road than three? I am willing to bet there were more injuries on playgrounds today just in Rancho cucamunga, than firearm laws broken and accidental discharges in all of Utah. Should we outlaw playground equipment? You have a fear created by regulations and the government in your state, its all artificial.


----------



## reaper

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

Being a cop now or retired does not make you immune to accidents or mean you wont be careless.
http://gawker.com/5694422/new-york-poli ... fellow-cop


----------



## reaper

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*

And looky here.
http://wethepeoplehartford.blogspot.com ... tally.html


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



truemule said:


> UT Elk Stalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right on SA Revolver. If you look at my post I put that it was for a DA Revolver. I guess I should have spelled it out for you.
> 
> I would get more information than from just the district attorney. I also don't believe that a safty counts as one of the 2 required actions.
> 
> 
> 
> OK? I'll spell it out for you. Who do you think charges and tries you? THe officer? NOPE. Its the DA. That means if _*he thinks *_of them as two actions then the charge is never entered. One more question, how is moving a mechanical safety not a mechanical action?
Click to expand...

Your DA buddy needs to read up on the law! Let's end this. Pay attention to #1

Here is the law right from the Utah Code:
76-10-502. When weapon deemed loaded.
_*(1) For the purpose of this chapter, any pistol, revolver, shotgun, rifle, or other weapon described in this part shall be deemed to be loaded when there is an unexpended cartridge, shell, or projectile in the firing position.*_ (2) Pistols and revolvers shall also be deemed to be loaded when an unexpended cartridge, shell, or projectile is in a position whereby the manual operation of any mechanism once would cause the unexpended cartridge, shell, or projectile to be fired.
(3) A muzzle loading firearm shall be deemed to be loaded when it is capped or primed and has a powder charge and ball or shot in the barrel or cylinders.

Amended by Chapter 328, 1990 General Session
Download Code Section Zipped WordPerfect 76_10_050200.ZIP 1,810 Bytes

You should also read through the rest of 76-10 and understand it if you are going to carry. There have been many LEO's who also do not know what is there or have wrong information and will try to cite you for something you are legally doing.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



bowgy said:


> kill_'em_all wrote:
> 
> *I thought that this was on public streets, out in the field I thought it is different.* For example when you are hunting deer or rabbits they don't stop you and ticket you for having a round in the chamber unless you are in a vehicle do they?
Click to expand...

bowgy, I am glad I read this. While reading 76-10-505 it says:

76-10-505. Carrying loaded firearm in vehicle or on street.
(1) Unless otherwise authorized by law, a person may not carry a loaded firearm:
(a) in or on a vehicle, unless:
(i) the vehicle is in the person's lawful possession; or
(ii) the person is carrying the loaded firearm in a vehicle with the consent of the person lawfully in possession of the vehicle;
(_*b) on a public street*_; or
(c) in a posted prohibited area.
(2) Subsection (1)(a) does not apply to a minor under 18 years of age, since a minor under 18 years of age may not carry a loaded firearm in or on a vehicle.
(3) Notwithstanding Subsection (1)(a)(i) and (ii), a person may not possess a loaded rifle, shotgun, or muzzle-loading rifle in a vehicle.
(4) A violation of this section is a class B misdemeanor.

Amended by Chapter 362, 2009 General Session

A quick call to BCI did indeed verify it is only on public streets and the field you can carry fully loaded.

So I was wrong in my post as it pertains to the field. You can have one in the chamber. In the city you still can not have one in the chamber without a CFP.


----------



## Kdub

*Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*



UT Elk Stalker said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill_'em_all wrote:
> 
> *I thought that this was on public streets, out in the field I thought it is different.* For example when you are hunting deer or rabbits they don't stop you and ticket you for having a round in the chamber unless you are in a vehicle do they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bowgy, I am glad I read this. While reading 76-10-505 it says:
> 
> 76-10-505. Carrying loaded firearm in vehicle or on street.
> (1) Unless otherwise authorized by law, a person may not carry a loaded firearm:
> (a) in or on a vehicle, unless:
> (i) the vehicle is in the person's lawful possession; or
> (ii) the person is carrying the loaded firearm in a vehicle with the consent of the person lawfully in possession of the vehicle;
> (_*b) on a public street*_; or
> (c) in a posted prohibited area.
> (2) Subsection (1)(a) does not apply to a minor under 18 years of age, since a minor under 18 years of age may not carry a loaded firearm in or on a vehicle.
> (3) Notwithstanding Subsection (1)(a)(i) and (ii), a person may not possess a loaded rifle, shotgun, or muzzle-loading rifle in a vehicle.
> (4) A violation of this section is a class B misdemeanor.
> 
> Amended by Chapter 362, 2009 General Session
> 
> A quick call to BCI did indeed verify it is only on public streets and the field you can carry fully loaded.
> 
> So I was wrong in my post as it pertains to the field. You can have one in the chamber. In the city you still can not have one in the chamber without a CFP.
Click to expand...

That is indeed good to know. It corrected me. As for the safety being a mechanical function?..... A safety is just that. A safety. It does not guarantee the firearm will not discharge. I believe that is why it does not count as a valid mechanical function.


----------



## Rloghry

GaryFish said:


> *Re: Proposal allows a pistol to be carried during archery hu*
> 
> It will get abused. Because there is a segment of the population that will always abuse such things. And by abuse, I mean that they will use the pistol to kill their game instead of the archery equiptment. (Carrying a gun is not an abuse, but a right.) But I see 4-wheelers going off trailblazing, when they know they should stay on the trails. I see people taking more fish than their limit at community ponds and everywhere else. I see Dads fishing at kid-only ponds when I can't find a kid within sight. All things get abused.
> 
> But the upside is that 99% of archers are in it for a reason - because they WANT to take their game with a bow. And I respect the heck out of that. And for those, it will be just fine. But for the 1% of people out there that realize that they can get an archery tag a whole lot easier than a rifle tag, and they can hunt elk during the rut, and they can carry a side arm (Thompson Contender in 308 sounds about right), then yea - it will get abused.


Ya there is not much difference between a 308 entry and exit wound and a razor tip.


----------



## MooseMeat

Rloghry said:


> Ya there is not much difference between a 308 entry and exit wound and a razor tip.


There’s a huge difference…. But live in your fantasy world.


----------



## Critter

Rloghry said:


> Ya there is not much difference between a 308 entry and exit wound and a razor tip.


Evidently you have never seen a arrow wound with a broad head on it.


----------



## bowgy

Gotta love a first post on an a 10 year old thread


----------



## DevilDog09

Just my humble opinion, but the 2nd Amendment trumps any state or local codes.


----------



## bowgy

DevilDog09 said:


> Just my humble opinion, but the 2nd Amendment trumps any state or local codes.


Yep, it's been legal since 1791


----------



## DreadedBowHunter

I have a CFP and carry 24/7 no matter what. I have the Right to carry a Pistol even without a CFP but I got it to be Redundant with that aspect. On Monday Night I heard a herd of Deer running by my camp and found 2 Cougars tracks 26 yards from my tent. 😳 So I carry a 1911 .45 or at least a Glock 9mm on my pack no matter what anyone says here. You can end up a Mankabab and I’ll see your story on the news, besides I always have a Cougar and Bear Tag as I usually hunt Cougars anyway. Bow in my left hand, pistol on my right hip during Archery Season regardless of people’s view.


----------

